# كتاب تقنية اللحام Welding



## ali abualaes (13 نوفمبر 2014)

كتاب مهم عن تقنية اللحام Welding​
الوحدة الاولى / اساسيات اللحام:
تعريف اللحام , انواع اللحام, استخدامات اللحام, وصلات اللحام, الرموز الاساسية للحام, ضوابط السلامة بالحام,........الخ.
الوحدة الثانية / لحام القوس الكهربائي:
اساسيات لحام القوس, لحام القوس بحماية المساحيق, لحام القوس المعدني بحماية الغازات الخاملة, لحام القوس الكهربائي بقطب تنكستن.
الوحدة الثالثة / لحام الاوكسي استيلين:
فكرة لحام لاوكسي استيلين, الغازات المستخدمة, معدات لحام الاوكسي استيلين, الاسطوانات, مقاييس الضغط,..... , انواع اللهب
الوحدة الرابعة / طرق لحام اخرى:
لحام الثرميت, لحام المونة والسمكرة, لحام بالشعاع الاكتروني, لحام البلازمة, لحام الليزر.
الوحدة الخامسة / قابلية المواد الهندسية للحام:
تصنيف المواد الهندسية, لحام الصب والسباكة, لحام الزهر الرمادي, لحام الالمنيوم, لحام النحاس وسبائكه.
الوحدة السادسة / عيوب اللحام وطرق الفحص:
انواع عيوب اللحام, مسببات العيوب, تغلغل الغازات, تواجد الشوائب, الافراط بالتسخين.


المرفقات​


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## ali abualaes (23 نوفمبر 2014)

الشكر لله انا خادمكم


----------



## mody_4love (24 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير و جعله في كيزان حسناتك


----------



## hishaa3 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

Thank you ...this is very great


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لمروركم اخي الكريم


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

انشاء الله يكون الكتاب قد افادكم


----------



## ali abualaes (25 نوفمبر 2014)

Thanks for your comments


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا عما تنفع به اخوانك واخواتك . ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## ali abualaes (17 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك اخي المشرف


----------



## saad ragab (30 يناير 2015)

احسنت وجزاك الله خير نريد المزيد


----------



## ali abualaes (23 مارس 2015)

انشاء الله اوفق الى نشر المزيد من العلم 
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## enwaijee (27 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أبريل 2018)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 يوليو 2020)

الف شكر يا دكتور


----------



## zoom_zoom (17 يوليو 2020)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alwaham (22 أغسطس 2020)

كتاب جميل ورائع اتمنى كل التوفيق لك وللقاري


----------

